# Problème synchro OTA des contacts avec iOS8 et iPad Air



## fouadhousni (18 Septembre 2014)

Hello,

Je suis donc passé sur iOS8 hier soir, et l'installation s'est bien déroulée.
Bon j'ai fais le gros malin quelques jours avant: j'ai téléchargé la golden master sur un torrent avant la mise en téléchargement par Apple, mais j'ai refais une "clean install" sur mon ipad air en la téléchargeant "officiellement" cette fois-ci.
Par contre, mes contacts et notes ne se synchronisent plus via iCloud... alors qu'avec mon iphone 5, qui est passé sur iOS8 en mis à jour via Apple, cela fonctionne parfaitement.

Une idée? quelqu'un a le même problème?

Merci d'avance!


----------

